# Pics of Snoopy are here!!!



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well got some pics of snoopy today since he is more calm, didn't want to take to many last night.  









Here is a picture of me and snoopy when we got home last night ^









His first "accident"  ^


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Taking a power nap after his playtime this morning ^









Another napping pic


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Snoopy is very cute! Don't forget to get the steam cleaner to clean up those stains. We don't want to read that the landlord kicked you out and now you and Snoopy are on the streets. Puppies do what Puppies do. I am sure you are just beaming with pride. I bet you spend every minute that you can with him. Training is a lot of fun isn't it? I can't wait to hear of the tricks you are teaching your little boy.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Yep, well we put some nature's miracle down and that seemed to bring the pee and poop out. The only thing that gets on my nerves is the whining and crying at night. He got so loud that I went and sleeped in the living room on the couch. lol But when he got real loud I took him out and let him get some water and go to the bathroom and back he went. I didn't want to wake the neighbors.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Stick with it, They learn quickly that they don't get what they want for whining, and they give it up.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is a pic of just about 15 min ago, trying to get him to like the crate and he stays calm when he see's me moving around ^









Snoopy last night before he got the fur on his face trimmed ^

















Today after getting it trimmed at the vet ^

Inga, thats what I'm gonna do, I'm just going to try and ignore it. Then when he gets loud enough to wake me up I'll take him out for some water and to go to the bathroom, no petting, then he will go back in. But I'm going to try something different which is to leave the crate in front of the tv with the tv on and lights on like this morning and see if he will stay quite.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Snoopy eating, he ate more than yesterday since I put some warm water in it.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

What a cute little guy! He does kinda look like Snoopy. Except Snoopy isn't a beagle, and is long-haired.
~Necie & Belle~


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

You mean, except snoopy isn't a shih tzu? lol 

He's adorable when he wants to be but he can be a meanie when he doesn't want me to sleep. lol


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

LOL! Yeah, that's what I meant! Except Snoopy is a Shih Tzu, much better. Again, cute pics!
~Necie & Belle~


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks! I can't wait till he starts acting like the other shih tzu's I know.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Hmm, don't know how exactly Shih Tzu's act, but hopefully he does!
~Necie & Belle~


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well, they like to do alot of walking and running, but he hasn't caught on to walking on a leash down the street just yet.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh I see! LOL, hope Snoopy starts acting like a Shih Tzu!
~Necie & Belle~


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

lol, see if he would walk with me I'd be able to tire him out quicker and wouldn't have to lay puppy pads down.


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

When he starts to whine, best thing is to ignore him until he is quiet (I know its hard at 2 a.m in the morning lol). If I walk in the door I usually do a few things before I let Bailey out of the cage then after a few minutes I will let him out and take him outdoors to do his business.

If your landlord is picky about animals then thats probably a different story.

Have the camera ready to take photos cause puppy life goes fast. Doesn't seem like I have had mine for 4 months at all. 

At first I had to put warm water in his food also and let it sit and soak a few minutes before he was able to eat it. A couple of times the first week or so I smashed it up a little so it was alot easier to eat.

Just wondering what your feeding him?

Glad to hear your happy and enjoying him, minus the sleepless night you had =). It will get better with time.


----------



## Doggielvr5 (Jan 28, 2007)

Omg he is so cute♥
I know someone that owns 7 or 8 Shih Tzu's.
My favorite is a nice black and white female named Patsey.
Shes a little nipper sometimes but so cute


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

He sure is a cute puppy! He's probably going to outgrow that crate pretty fast and you want to make sure his crate isn't too small - that can least to whining and crying as well. They should have enough room to comfortably stand up and turn around. I like a bit more room than that, but then again I'm usually dealing with adult greyhounds who are used to being crated.  



> Just wondering what your feeding him?


My guess was Beneful from the pic - those brightly colored kibble bits always make me think of "doggy fruity pebbles" for some reason LOL I'll be interested to see if I'm right!


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

With a puppy that size, it won't be very expensive to feed him, so I'd consider spending a bit more and getting a better quality food. That food looks like Beneful to me...which is maybe what the breeder had him on and you're planning on switching? There are even grocery store brands better than Beneful, like Purina Pro Plan. Also, as far as I know, Pro Plan was NOT involved in the recall. It's still a one-star food, but it's a bit better than Beneful. Also, if you are willing to spend a bit more, I could help you find a feed store in your area that sells higher-quality foods. I'd suggest Canidae, all life stages for your pup. 

Anyway, he is a cutie!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

A six pound bag of Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul lasts me well over a month with my 16 pound dog, and costs under $10. His coat is amazing on it, and his poops are a lot firmer.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

It's not beneful, its purina puppy chow healthy morsels, soft and crunchy bites. 

I'm going to switch him to a premium food in a bit.

lovemygreys, I know now that he is going to out grow it. I wish I went with the bigger wire cage that has the divider so I can expand his space as he grows.

He slept longer last night. On his first night he was up all night but last night he only got up a 2:30am, 6am, 7 am and 8:30am and all those times he just needed some food and water and to go to the bathroom.  I'm surprised that he already learned to only get up and whine when he needs to go to the bathroom. lol


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

You mentioned food and water. Make sure you get him on a schedule for food. I did 3 times a day until she was 6 months old and then I gradually moved Lilly to 2 times. What you are doing is free feeding, which my Lilly gets a set amount delivered 2 times and if it takes her all day to eat it I allow it but thats b/c of eating & underweight issues I have had with her. In the beginning like for Snoopy I would pick a schedule for the food 3 times a day and give him 30 minutes to eat (although I think the books tell you 15 minutes). I always felt that as a puppy she could not stay focused for 15 mintues but 30 worked out better. Also, to help with potty training, Lilly did not get water during sleeping hours so she would soon learn to sleep through the night. If she cried we went out to potty. Water resumed in the morning and was always available as long as I was there to take her potty every couple hours. Also, you mentioned potty pads. I never used them in teh house, only her crate when I could not be home for the scheduled potty break. When home to help Lilly learn to go outside we stuck to her schedule and kept heading outside & if she pottied she got a cheerio for a treat! Good Luck! Sounds like you will be a great pet parent.


----------



## GreyhoundGirl (May 23, 2007)

He's adorable! You must be beaming with pride.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

LoveLilly said:


> You mentioned food and water. Make sure you get him on a schedule for food. I did 3 times a day until she was 6 months old and then I gradually moved Lilly to 2 times. What you are doing is free feeding, which my Lilly gets a set amount delivered 2 times and if it takes her all day to eat it I allow it but thats b/c of eating & underweight issues I have had with her. In the beginning like for Snoopy I would pick a schedule for the food 3 times a day and give him 30 minutes to eat (although I think the books tell you 15 minutes). I always felt that as a puppy she could not stay focused for 15 mintues but 30 worked out better. Also, to help with potty training, Lilly did not get water during sleeping hours so she would soon learn to sleep through the night. If she cried we went out to potty. Water resumed in the morning and was always available as long as I was there to take her potty every couple hours. Also, you mentioned potty pads. I never used them in teh house, only her crate when I could not be home for the scheduled potty break. When home to help Lilly learn to go outside we stuck to her schedule and kept heading outside & if she pottied she got a cheerio for a treat! Good Luck! Sounds like you will be a great pet parent.


Well he only eats small amounts thru the day and he didn't eat much yesterday so I had to hand feed him today. The vet made a comment when he weighed him that he sure was small. He only weighs 3 pounds.

He gets thirsty at night because every time I take him out of the crate to go potty, he drinks water. I don't take him out because he doesn't know how to walk on a leash so thats why I'm using puppy pads. Plus the vet said I should wait till the 30th, which is his next appointment, so he can get his booster shots I believe. I hope by then he will walk on a leash because when I put the leash on him he just looks at me like "what do you want me to do?". But if lightly tug on the leash he starts pulling backwards.


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

How old is he at the moment?

When I took mine to the vet he weighed at 3.5 lbs at 9 weeks so 3-4 is normal range at that age for them.

They only grow to be around 12-15 lbs.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

he is 9 weeks old.

I can't see the ribs but I can kinda feel it when I'm scratching him.


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> he is 9 weeks old.
> 
> I can't see the ribs but I can kinda feel it when I'm scratching him.


That's normal.

From another website:

As a responsible dog owner, you’ll want to monitor your dog’s weight - to keep him healthy, active, and give him a long life.

To do that properly, you’ll need to know the signs that indicate whether your dog is overweight.

You can ask your vet to weigh your dog each time you visit him for immunizations or checkups. But to avoid a needless trip and additional expenses, there are signs you can look for at home.

* View your dog’s profile from the side. Your dog’s relaxed stance should reveal a belly that arches up slightly and is neatly tucked up between his hind legs. His chest will then appear to hang slightly lower.

* View your dog from above. The belly should also show a defined “waist”, with his hind quarters appearing slightly smaller than his chest.

* Feel for his ribs. The ribs should not be visibly prominent, but if you find it difficult to find them by touch, your dog is definitely overweight.

If, after using these three guidelines, you find there is no distinction between these two areas when viewing from above and from the side, or his ribs are not easily distinguishable, he definitely needs to shed those chunky pounds. For the sake of his health, you will need to make some changes in his food and lifestyle.

See if your dog is overweight


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks haidden!

Hot off the press!

































What do you guys think cause's the blue to show up in his right eye, the flash?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

caught me in the mouth when I was looking at him, lol ^









trying to lick me in the mouth again! ^


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

That blue is weird. Is his eye like that just looking at him right now?

My girlfriends bulldog had eye problems and they had to get surgery done on his eyes (one of the many health problems bulldogs can have) and his eye looked blue like that but had a glaze deal over it. 

Could be just the camera also.

Some pictures I take of Bailey turn out with yellow eyes, like this one I didnt use a flash but his eyes turned yellow in it. 

(just came in from taking him out in the rain)











So if his eye are not blue when your just looking at him then its probably just the camera..

I guess its just a shihtzu thing, because mine loves to lick the nose and mouth if your holding him or if your playing around with him on the floor.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

No I don't see it when I look at him. He has an eye infection in that eye, maybe thats it? But his eye is red.


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

The eye infection is probably causing it maybe.

What did they give you to put in his eye?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Its a clear creme called Neopolybae


----------



## mattmania843 (May 6, 2007)

why does he have an eye infection already?


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

mattmania843 said:


> why does he have an eye infection already?


My same thought =(. O well no need to really drag it out. Its done and over.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

My thought too! At first, I thought it was just the camera, nothing to worry about. But then he mentioned the eye infection! My goodness! 

Sorry, guess it is already done and over. It shouldn't have happened, but it did. The most you can do is find yourself a GOOD vet. (Don't worry about the price, or else you'll make the same mistake as you did when you BOUGHT Snoopy.)


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

He apparantly had it when I got it. The vet said most breeders don't give their pups alot of baths because they are worried that they will get chilled. I'm giving him a bath today and the vet said to turn the A/C off and use a towel or hair dryer on the lowest settings. Then hold him wrapped up in a towel till he drys off completely and warms up.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

A good breeder would not pawn off a puppy with an eye infection.


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

Its unfortunate that he had the eye infection & yes it does show great neglect on the terms of the breeder. I dealt with the same issues but it was greater than an eye infection......poor breeder & uneducated buyer was me.

None the less, you are doing a good job! I had a suggestion on taking Snoopy on a leash as I had the same issue with Lilly. I got her a little tiny harness that was velcro. I still to this day use the same type. When I put her on the harness she did much much better and could tug all she wanted b/c it would not injure her little neck. Also, I talk her to understand to walk forward by smearing a very small amount of peanut butter on a long handled spoon, I would hold it by my side so she could easily lick it while we walked forward in a straight line and I repeated the word walk. Just a thought.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Snoopy is very cute. I am sorry to hear about his eye infection.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well it was a very small one and hard to see because of the fur. The vet didn't even notice it till he shaved his fur off on his face.

Snoopy is gonna get his bath today, so check back tonight for bath pics.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

If the milkyness in that eye doesn't clear with what the vet gave you, I'd want a veterinary opthamologist to look at it. Most vets are ok for *very* basic eye problems but I've seen more mis-diagnoses on eye issues from regular vets than any other part of the canine body. It could be something in the fluid of eyeball itself that is causing the light to reflect strangely when you take a pic. There are several genetic eye conditions associated with the shih-tzu breed. Did the breeder do a CERF exam on the parents?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well the eye is getting better, you can barley see any redness now. What's a CERF exam?


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Well the eye is getting better, you can barley see any redness now. What's a CERF exam?


Its an eye exam that looks for inheritable eye conditions that breeders should breed away from. Here's more info on the ASTC site: http://www.shihtzu.org/Articles/article.asp?ART_ID_NUM=3&menu=Articles

I'm glad his eye is getting better! We had a greyhound that was misdiagnosed by a regular vet and it caused him to have a couple extra weeks of eye soreness because of it. Fortunately, he turned out to have a very treatable disease (pannus).


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

I was going to ask if his eye was infected but didn't want to ask and his eye not be infected. I haven't heard of what the medicine they gave you for his eye is but I will go look at the medicines we have for out cat rumples. You can use it on either a dog or a cat but rumples was given to us with herpes and it works amazingly well.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Neopolybae is a generic name for a triple antibiotic. Like Neosporin for the eye.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well I got snoopy to walk on the leash!  He doesn't seem to want to follow me even off leash outside of the bedroom but when I took him outside just a few min ago he would follow me, take a break, then continue following me when I call his name.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeay Durbkat.. Only a matter of time and your little snoopy will be doing all kinds of things for you!!

Congratulations on you and Snoopys acheivements!!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Yep! I was surprised he responded to his name but I guess giving him food after he looked at me when I called his name helped some. 

He is really coming out of his shell as well, espically today, he plays more and lets me put him on his back for longer times. But now he knows that he can go under the bed so I gotta block that off and he keeps chewing and licking my chair, gotta find a way to stop that. Any ideas?

I tired him out real good today since he wants to play more. Hopefully that means a full night of sleep.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I have an 8 week old Cairn Terrier. I also have some new wicker furniture. And for the first few days she was acting as if it was a gigantic chew toy. I found that the firm word "NO" did the trick. I put a old trashed out wicker chair in her room with her to check progress. And it is seeming to work It took a few days and now she is learning what she can chew on and what she cant. 

Hope you get your full nights sleep


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks! He does seem to stop if I say no and tap him on the back. He just started today so I'll let you guys know how he does. 

I hope I get a full one as well. I feel much rested since he only got up once last night.


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

Yea with my girlfriends bulldog the vet misdiagnosed his eye problem and was giving him the wrong medications which made his eye even worse. She ended up taking him about an hour away to this other vet who has 3 bulldogs and knew alot about them and he said if we wouldn't have brought him then he would have went blind in that eye from what the other vet was giving him. They had to end up doing surgery on his eyes.


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

Yes giving food or a small treat when he responded to his name is exactly what you do so they learn their name. If you call him and he comes that is a HUGE accomlishment and should be rewarded too. I used to use Lilly's food that was figured into her daily allotment when she was tiny as treats so as not to overfeed her.

To keep her from chewing on things she shouldn't pick up a bottle of Bitter Apple Spray at the petstore. It inexpensive and everyone carries it. It works wonders!!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I went and looked at the bitter apple spray but it says it can stain furniture. My mom wouldn't want that. lol

I know this isn't the right place but you all seem to have anwsered my other questions. 

Snoopy only ate this morning and usually we hand feed him during the day because he only seems to like the red kibble. But he wouldn't eat anything we tried to feed him he just sniffs it and moves on. Any tips? He has been pooping and peeing but his poop is getting softer and my mom said he didn't drink much water. I was going to call the vet tommorow if this continued, would you guys recommend this?


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

Try getting a more premium food like canidae, innova. etc... he probably doesn't like the dog food your giving him..


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well I'm taking him to the vet tomorrow, they are closed now, because I can hear his stomach growling and he isn't drinking as much water as he used to. Also he will play but when his stomach growls he stops playing and lays down.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Well I'm taking him to the vet tomorrow, they are closed now, because I can hear his stomach growling and he isn't drinking as much water as he used to. Also he will play but when his stomach growls he stops playing and lays down.


Even when closed there should be an answering service for emergencies. With a puppy this young staying hydrated is very important. If he's not drinking or eating, I'd call and ask for the vet to call you. You can then ask the vet whether or not he'd feel the need to see him right away or if he felt it could wait. The situation concerns me enough that were it my pup, I'd definetly opt for an emergency visit, better safe than sorry I say.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well he seems to be returning to normal. He licked down a whole ice cube and is now eating. He is becoming more active as well. I think maybe the food could have been alittle soured because it was in a tiny bit of water over night.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Well he seems to be returning to normal. He licked down a whole ice cube and is now eating. He is becoming more active as well. I think maybe the food could have been alittle soured because it was in a tiny bit of water over night.


Ahh, glad to hear he's feeling better. Remember if you wet his food you can leave it for up to 30 min., but then pick it up and toss it, it will spoil.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh, then that was the problem. I had left it out over night. I got him a smaller bowl so he can get the food easier and that way I can also put less in. He has returned to normal now, he has returned to normal on the amount of water he drinks and he had two servings of food. Now his stomach isn't rumbling anymore. But I'm still gonna call the vet just to be on the safe side.

Snoopy caught his first bear  ,


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

You feeding him two or three times a day?

Its good to feed them 3 times a day until they are about 6 months old and then you can gradually go to 2 times a day.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I feed him like 3 or 4 times a day with small amounts as he only eats small amounts at a time.

Good news! Snoopy's eye is not red anymore but we got a couple more days left till the vet said to stop using it.

Anyways..I got more pics! 








Snoopy watching Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone with me ^

















Being a good ol' lap dog. lol ^


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

"Huh, whats this..*sniff sniff*, ah its not food"


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

Micheal-

You have a handsome new puppy there! What a DOLL! Snoopy is a very good name, too.  I wish you two many happy years together. I've been reading your threads and you sound like a great doggy daddy. 

And ofcourse, everyone prefers a puppy. Their so cute! But some puppies are a lot of work so right now I'm looking into adopting a senior dog. There is an older cocker spainel (8 years old maybe??) at my shelter and I fell in love with him. I'm hoping to adopt him in August.

What's Snoopy like? Is he calm/hyper loud/quiet? Tell me all about him! I wish I could just pick him up and kiss him to death! You're very lucky with this new darling. 

Keep the pics coming! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Anyways..I got more pics!


Thats not your bed is it? lol I see alot of pee stains =)


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Snoopy is adorable! Congrats.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Haidden, he pee's alot, we replace the pad everyday but it always gets like that. Within about 30 min of us putting it down. It's like he's remarking everything. lol



pup_at_heart said:


> Micheal-
> 
> You have a handsome new puppy there! What a DOLL! Snoopy is a very good name, too. I wish you two many happy years together. I've been reading your threads and you sound like a great doggy daddy.
> 
> ...


He is usually calm, he has his hyper moments where he will take his stuffed bear and thrash it around and pounce on it.  Then after he gets tired he will lay by my feet and snooze. 

I was kind of offended a couple of days ago when I was walking him for the first time on the sidewalk in front of our apartment, he hasn't had his booster shots yet so I didn't want to take him far, then this lady came up and asked if she could hold him and I said she could and she said "aww, its so ugly its cute". So I grabbed him and said that I was dog sitting and the owners doesn't want it to get sick and then I went inside. 

Also I'd like to add that if anyone ever wanted a child that they should get a puppy first because puppies are so much like babies! Don't you puppy owners agree? lol

I hope to give him a bath tonight so I'll be posting pics.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

pup, here is a video of him playing with his favorite toys!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nqX2fo5Ipg


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Also I'd like to add that if anyone ever wanted a child that they should get a puppy first because puppies are so much like babies! Don't you puppy owners agree? lol


Well, as a mom to both, trust me puppies are INFINETLY easier LOL


----------



## mrsd211 (Jun 28, 2007)

Cute pup! I've been reading this thread since the beginning, someone said it was like watching a t.v. show and I'll have to agree!  

Anyways, I watched your youtube video and noticed you have a huge area layed out for Snoopy. I was wondering how often you take him out to go to the bathroom? In my personal experience, I've had much better success house-breaking my puppies when I don't give them such a big area of the house. In fact, I don't lay paper down at all unless I'm gone for a long time and even then it's a small 3ft x 3ft area. I usually take my pups out every 30-40 minutes. It took about 1 month for me to potty train my Maggie. Pippa will probably take a bit longer, because she was younger when I got her, but I'm applying the same rules. It just seems to me that it takes a lot longer to teach them to go outside when you allow them to go in the house, even on paper. It's just an observation and I just wanted to offer some friendly advice that might help you with the potty training. 

Are the nights getting any better for you? He really is sweet and I'm sure you'll have many, many fun years with him! Just don't forget to socialize him!


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Haidden, he pee's alot, we replace the pad everyday but it always gets like that. Within about 30 min of us putting it down. It's like he's remarking everything. lol
> 
> 
> He is usually calm, he has his hyper moments where he will take his stuffed bear and thrash it around and pounce on it.  Then after he gets tired he will lay by my feet and snooze.
> ...


Aww! Who could say such a cute puppy is UGLY?! Ya, my mom had a Keeshond before she had us and she said Thor was her baby! Once Thor was on a walk and he fell into this dirty river and she jumped into save him while she was pregnant. He died when I was younger. 

I can't wait for Snoopy's bath pics!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I already posted a topic in this forum with his pics. 



mrsd211 said:


> Cute pup! I've been reading this thread since the beginning, someone said it was like watching a t.v. show and I'll have to agree!
> 
> Anyways, I watched your youtube video and noticed you have a huge area layed out for Snoopy. I was wondering how often you take him out to go to the bathroom? In my personal experience, I've had much better success house-breaking my puppies when I don't give them such a big area of the house. In fact, I don't lay paper down at all unless I'm gone for a long time and even then it's a small 3ft x 3ft area. I usually take my pups out every 30-40 minutes. It took about 1 month for me to potty train my Maggie. Pippa will probably take a bit longer, because she was younger when I got her, but I'm applying the same rules. It just seems to me that it takes a lot longer to teach them to go outside when you allow them to go in the house, even on paper. It's just an observation and I just wanted to offer some friendly advice that might help you with the potty training.
> 
> Are the nights getting any better for you? He really is sweet and I'm sure you'll have many, many fun years with him! Just don't forget to socialize him!


I don't take him out just yet because the vet said to wait till his next appointment so he can get his booster shots. 

He has bee LOADS better at night, he gets up between 3 and 5 am to go potty and get some water then I have to lay at the foot of the bed where the crate is and keep my hand on the door till he goes to sleep.


----------

